# Water action II



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Today we were at the same place as a few days ago. (my last tread)
Just across the border in Belgium. Paco loves it and me too 

1










2










3










4










5










6


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Rik, you take some amazing pictures. I like #3 the best, that intense look on Paco's face is great.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Great as usual.You are like Linn never have a bad photos.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

great photos, he looks so focused


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



olik said:


> You are like Linn never have a bad photos.


I have bad photos but I 'm (trying) not to show them


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Incredible shots of Paco doing what he does best. You can just see the happiness in his eyes as he frolics in the water.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I swear I can hear the water in those shots!
Wonderful Rik!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love them all, but there is something about those blades of grass and Poco's reflection that really grabs my attention. And Poco too, of course!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic Photography!!! I love how you captured Paco's exuberance and intensity. In the third shot it almost appears as if he's running on top of the water.

~Jackie


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow amazing pics! What type of camera are you using?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow those are amazing shots, Paco is one happy, handsome pup.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some great amazing shots. Poco has such happiness on his face playing in the water. I love the clarity of the water drops.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Great shots Rik! Have I ever seen Paco dry? )


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are some great shots of Paco in the water


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That pupper takes his fun seriously.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great shots..love the 3rd one


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

they're all stunning Rik, a couple of those shots you almost got a full reflection of Paco, now they would have been amazing


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are excellent photos


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What fantastic shots, Paco is stunning!! I love how you can see just about every water droplet!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

OMG.... I WANT your camera haha!!! Stunning photos, and Paco sure looks HAPPYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Again perfect pictures!! I love #3 also, the look on handsome Paco's face and the reflection in the water is awesome!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

You take awesome pictures. You can see it in his eyes how much fun he has. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! Gorgeous shots


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll take your bad photos over my good ones any day!!! Amazing shots.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you for your compliments.



Champ said:


> What type of camera are you using?


I use a Nikon d200 and for these pictures a 70 200 zoomlens.




linncurrie said:


> Great shots Rik! Have I ever seen Paco dry? )


During the summer there is not much change you will see him dry 




Kimm said:


> I love them all, but there is something about those blades of grass and Poco's reflection that really grabs my attention.


 


davebeech said:


> they're all stunning Rik, a couple of those shots you almost got a full reflection of Paco, now they would have been amazing


Thank you Kimm and Dave. I didn't notice that reflection  but it is a good idea . I will try to work it out next time. (Maybe to-morrow )


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I'll take your bad photos over my good ones any day!!! Amazing shots.


:bowl::bowl: 

You would be disappointed


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such AWESOME shots!!! I love the 3rd one most


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. Paco is beautiful. I LOVE pic 3.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Awesome shots Rik, Paco does love the water and you capture that so well!


----------

